# HME streaming used as a Yahoo PPV bridge



## elbarneso (Feb 28, 2003)

Like many others, I have a Tivo HD with a CableCard (via Time Warner), which allows me to get everything I want other than the occasional PPV event. Instead of renting a TW cable box for these events, I purchase through Yahoo PPV (flashplayer-based) and view on my computer fullscreen, or hook the computer up to the TV for better viewing. The quality is surprising good, but I would like to be able to control the stream with my Tivo remote instead of a computer keyboard.

Given the recent releases of pytivo / HME Python, does anyone know anything to prevent an application from streaming the full screen video from a computer running HME server to my Tivo (also allowing pause/rewind of that stream)? I have looked at the sample streaming apps when you have a physical video file, but I wouldn't have that at the time of the event. Also, apps that provide remote viewing of the HME Server's Desktop (such as is included with Galleon) are not done via streaming and would not provide the remote control ability I need.

As a side note, I know some may be thinking of the legal implications, but considering that Yahoo support hooking my computer used to purchase PPV up to my TV (help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/sports/ufcpayperview/technical/technical-478171.html;_ylt=AsGqcDLDR8t3HmPKZhXhhg.1gid4) via s-video or RGB, I am making IMO a safe assumption that this is similar fair use.

Also - if this topic is better suited for another forum, please let me know.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The stream is certain to be locked down to prevent copying, which will make it difficult to access for anything else, like sending it through HME/VLC.

But you may find that others have already worked on or even solved the problem of accessing the stream (probably with the goal of saving it). If so, we may be able to take advantage of that. See if you can find something out there.

I'm not motivated to do original research, since I don't use Yahoo PPV myself.


----------

